# Ok, so I'm a Pastor now



## Romans922

Yep, I've been ordained. This past Sunday. And let me say Dr. Waters was used by the Lord mightily in the preaching of the Word.

And I finally have internet again. I've been without for about a couple weeks. It was good to be away from it and see how much I 'need' it or have a tendency to make it an idol. Good good.

Anyway, Just saying hello!


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Romans922 said:


> Yep, I've been ordained. This past Sunday. And let me say Dr. Waters was used by the Lord mightily in the preaching of the Word.
> 
> And I finally have internet again. I've been without for about a couple weeks. It was good to be away from it and see how much I 'need' it or have a tendency to make it an idol. Good good.
> 
> Anyway, Just saying hello!



May God greatly use your ministry in the future dear brother.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Congrats!!!!



(Did it hurt?)


----------



## Scott1

Congratulations.


----------



## Grace Alone

Congratulations and blessings to you!


----------



## Solus Christus

Congratulations! We can definitely stand to have more Reformed pastors out there.


----------



## Mushroom

Amen and amen! Rejoicing with you, brother. May the Lord grant your service to Him to bring Him great glory, and your house to be filled to overflowing with joy through all the years ahead.


----------



## Ivan

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Did it hurt?)




Do you feel any different? 

Congrats!!


----------



## Romans922

I feel inadequate.


----------



## Ivan

Romans922 said:


> I feel inadequate.



Yes, Andrew and may it ever be so. Our adequacy is in Christ alone. Exalt Christ in all you do. Preach Christ and when you do make a beeline to the Cross.

God bless you, brother.


----------



## Athaleyah

Congrats on being a pastor!


----------



## DMcFadden

Romans922 said:


> I feel inadequate.



VERY good start. God can use that quite nicely.


----------



## Pergamum

Congrats brother!


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Congratulations - may you have a long, faithful, and fruitful ministry!

-Rob


----------



## Anton Bruckner

Romans922 said:


> Yep, I've been ordained. This past Sunday. And let me say Dr. Waters was used by the Lord mightily in the preaching of the Word.
> 
> And I finally have internet again. I've been without for about a couple weeks. It was good to be away from it and see how much I 'need' it or have a tendency to make it an idol. Good good.
> 
> Anyway, Just saying hello!


congrats. Praying that God mightily uses you.


----------



## markkoller

Congrats my friend, you are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## N. Eshelman

May you decrease so that He may increase. God bless a biblical and faithful ministry of the Word.


----------



## CDM

To God be the glory!


----------



## Augusta

May God grant that you do justly, love mercy, and walk humbly before him.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Ivan said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel inadequate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Andrew and may it ever be so. Our adequacy is in Christ alone. Exalt Christ in all you do. Preach Christ and when you do make a beeline to the Cross.
> 
> God bless you, brother.
Click to expand...






Congrats! May many blessings from the Lord come to you, and through you!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

So are you gonna be called "Pastor", "Reverend", or "Good ol' Mister"?


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Congratulations brother. 

Christ's richest blessings as you feed his lambs.

rsc


----------



## Romans922

rescuedbyLove said:


> So are you gonna be called "Pastor", "Reverend", or "Good ol' Mister"?



Well, knowing of the other thread going on, and understanding that I am 26, none of those sound good at all. But I would take Reverend as my title, and Pastor describing my office. People I guess will call me Pastor Barnes, where I am at now. ???


----------



## turmeric

WooHoo!!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Congratulations!


----------



## greenbaggins

DMcFadden said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel inadequate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY good start. God can use that quite nicely.
Click to expand...


There's a beautiful passage in Prince Caspian about that...

Don't ever even start thinking you are sufficient.


----------



## raekwon

*gives you the virtual right hand of fellowship*


----------



## jaybird0827

God is good.

 

May the Lord grant you the grace to use and improve the gift he has given you unto the ministry of the word to his people.


----------



## FrielWatcher

Well done with studies and may God be gracious to you in your call, may His will be done to teach you how to herd sheep. Except these sheep can talk!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Congratulations Rev. Barnes!


----------

